# Max CPU for ECS K7SEM motherboard



## introuble (Aug 31, 2001)

Hi can anyone help me I need to know what is the biggest AMD processor this board can take. I know it has to fit into a 462 socket. Also I know that the Max Ram is 1GB.
I hope you can help as the EliteGroup site, is not telling me much.
many thanks.


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

CPU Support list by Model 
Model: K7SEM 
Chipset: SiS® 730 Single chipset 
PCB Version: 3.0A 

BIOS Version: 3.1a 


Processor Processor info.
(Cache, FSB, Pkg) Status 
Athlon XP 2200+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2600+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2400+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2000+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2000+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1900+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1900+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1700+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1700+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1800+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2100+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 2100+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1800+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1600+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1600+ (.13u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1500+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon XP 1500+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
AMD Palomino AHD 1200+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
AMD Palomino AHD 1000+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon 1.33G (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon 1.2G (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.4G (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon 650 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 700 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 750 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 850 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 900 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 950 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.0G (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.1G (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 800 (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.3G (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.4G (256K,200,462) YES 
Athlon 1.2G (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon 1.0G (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon 1.133G (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon MP 2000+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon MP 1800+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon MP 1600+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon MP 1500+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Athlon MP 1900+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
AMD Palomino AHX 1200+ (.18u) (256K,266,462) YES 
Duron 1.8G (64K,266,462) YES 
Duron 1.6G (64K,266,462) YES 
Duron 1.3G (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 1.2G (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 1.1G (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 1.4G (64K,266,462) YES 
Duron 600 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 900 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 1.0G (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 950 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 850 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 800 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 750 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 700 (64K,200,462) YES 
Duron 650 (64K,200,462) YES 

Hope This Helps,
Bowmar


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Odd... Why wouldn't it also support the Semprons up to 2200+?


----------



## introuble (Aug 31, 2001)

Thank you very much seems like I have a wide group to choose from.


----------

